# Brady Out for the Season!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't like him, but I hate to see anyone go down for an injury! Does bore.224 still hang around here? Someone needs to put him and NE on suicide watch!

http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d ... nfirm=true

Brady's season over after injuring knee vs. Chiefs
NFL.com Wire Reports

FOXBOROUGH, Mass. -- Reigning NFL MVP Tom Brady suffered a serious knee injury in the season opener that will end his 2008 campaign, reports NFL Network's Adam Schefter.

Brady left Sunday's game against the Kansas City Chiefs after being hit on the left leg. He has started 128 consecutive games, but went to the turf clutching his left knee midway through the first quarter when he was hit in the pocket by Chiefs safety Bernard Pollard. After being tended to on the field, he walked off, limping, between two trainers.

Meanwhile, free-agent quarterback Chris Simms is scheduled to arrive in New England Monday morning for a workout and a physical, Schefter reports. If all goes well, Simms could be a Patriot by the end of the day. Kansas City and Tennessee, each of whom had quarterbacks suffer significant injuries on Sunday, also have contacted Simms.

Brady, 31, went to the locker room and was not seen again on the sideline as backup Matt Cassel led the Patriots to a 17-10 victory. The two-time Super Bowl MVP was not available for comment after the game, and coach Bill Belichick said he had nothing to add to the in-game announcement that it was a knee injury.

Brady was 7-for-11 passing for 76 yards, completing a 26-yard pass to Randy Moss on the play in which he was injured. Moss fumbled the ball away when he was tackled; the Patriots forced Kansas City to punt, then Cassel came in for New England.

"Since I've been here and been around Tom, he's always popped back up," Cassel said. "I didn't know (how serious it was). I just buckled my chinstrap and the guys rallied around me. I felt their support."

Cassel took over at his 2 yard-line and, after two handoffs nearly netted the Chiefs a safety, completed his first pass to Moss for a 51-yard gain. Cassel, Brady's backup for the past three years, finished the 98-yard drive with a 10-yard touchdown pass to Moss that gave New England a 7-0 lead.

"This is something I've been preparing for for a long time," said Cassel, who threw just 33 passes while backing up Heisman Trophy winners Carson Palmer and Matt Leinart at Southern Cal. "It's not something I expected to come up on opening day."

A former fourth-stringer who was the 199th overall selection in the 2000 draft, Brady himself took over at quarterback when longtime starter Drew Bledsoe sustained a life-threatening chest injury in a 2001 game against the New York Jets. Brady led the Patriots to their first NFL title that year, another in 2003 and another in 2004.

In the process, Brady has become one of the league's biggest stars and a crossover cover boy who has met the Pope and the president, dated actresses and supermodels and rewrote one of the NFL's most coveted records.

Last year, while leading New England to a 16-0 regular season, Brady set a record with 50 touchdown passes and improved his overall record as a starter to 100-27 -- the best in the Super Bowl era. The Patriots blew a chance at an unprecedented 19-0 season and a fourth NFL title with a 17-14 loss in February's Super Bowl to the New York Giants.

Brady did not play in four exhibition games this summer -- all of them Patriots losses -- while trying to recover from a right foot injury.

"He's the face of the New England Patriots, and Tom being who he is it kind of hurts, to be honest with you," said Moss, who caught 23 of Brady's TD passes in 2007, also a record. "I know the show must go on. Hopefully Matt Cassel is ready to step in. I know the team is ready to embrace him and let him lead us."


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Picked up Cassel today.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

What kind of league are you in? Most don't allow pickups til after the week is over...still got monday night.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Matt Cassel filled in the rest of the game for Brady. Chris Simms was called in and will be a Patriot by tomorrow. Pollard NEVER should have dove in on him like that. Stupid football move.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crybaby: 1st the hartbreaking superbowl loss then this :eyeroll: The only good thing to come of this is to see how we can overcome this !


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

DOWN GOES BRADY! It's too bad he is out for the season, but the AFC race is about to get interesting.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate to see injuries.....but agreed it will be a tighter race and the pats will over come.....too much other talent that can make an average QB great.

The move was not a dirty move. it was a guy going after the QB....not a late hit, he was blocked to the ground and he kept going. You teach kids to tackle at the knees.....sometimes things happen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crybaby: 1st the hartbreaking superbowl !


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

My guess is they won't go 16-0 this time.The Steelers are now the favorite in the AFC.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

It won't break my heart if the same thing happens to Favre.

I don't feel sorry for Brady, he will just spend rest of the football season in bed with a super model.


----------

